# ISV for EV's



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

So I found this on impostosobreveiculos.info/

*Exclusively electric cars*_ , that is, those that do not have an internal combustion engine running diesel, gasoline or any other fossil fuel (gas, natural gas, liquefied petroleum gas, etc.), are, at the date of this article and without changes foreseen in the next ones. times, *completely exempt from ISV and IUC* , as long as the Portuguese registration date is after June 2007.
This applies to cars of any type (passengers, goods, etc.) new, used domestic and used imported from the EU or from any other country._

Can anyone on the forum who has an EV car confirm this for me please?

Cheers!


----------



## ManuelUrdi (27 d ago)

Hello. I can only really say that that website seems more reliable even than Finanças/Alfândega workers...


----------

